# Travel Insurance



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi. I.ll start by admitting i.ve not looked into this myself yet but thought i'd go for an easy option and ask you lovely lot. We.ve had a pants 2010 so far, we.ve a holiday booked which we.ve really struggled to afford and have been really looking forward too, and that was before the hysterectomy news, now my FIL has been diagnosed with terminal cancer. If 'something' happens just before or when we were away, is there insurance i can buy now that would cover, if we cancelled or if DH needed to come back? This is all very much theoretical but i've no idea where to start or even to be honest what eventualities  i need to cover. Just trying to cover all this in case it blows up in my face! Thanks in advance. X x


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Bev             what a horrid string of things to happen hun     .

Im no expert but from my own experience anything classed as pre existing would be exempt...  so if you didnt know about it beforehand then you may have been covered, but as you already know about FIL then I have a feeling you would struggle to find cover  . The best thing to do is to ring somewhere that does holiday insurance and ask them the question, that way you would know.

I booked holiday insurance as a precaution once and when I did need to use it found that I was exempt anyway and it had been a waste of time, with your circumstances I would check and double check with them and ask for it in writing in case you need to invoke it.

R
xxx


----------

